# Effexor + GABA supplements = ok?



## axiom (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello knowledgeable folks, 
So I've been taking effexor XR 75 MG since April and since about a month I've been taking GABA supplement of 750 mg; a few days back upped it to 1500 mg at night.

I can't see a Dr. right now because of not having Insurance. Just wanted to know if anybody thinks there will be any negative effects from mixing the two?

-Thank You!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I asekd my doctor about taking L theanine with medication and even the physician didnt know. I think asking a pharmacist would be the best bet since his or her knowledge is based on drugs and their effects on the body.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

axiom said:


> GABA supplement


That shouldn't work since GABA can't cross the blood brain barrier so it never gets into your brain where it could help.


----------



## econoline63 (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree, taking gaba as a supplement is totally useless. I've found that most herbal/vitamin supplements are. If you are receiving an effect it is probably just a placebo.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

With the possible exception of omega-3, I noticed a small decrease in overall anxiety and a slight stabilising of my mood with that supplement. I still take about 1100mg of EPA a day.


----------



## axiom (Jul 11, 2007)

Lets pretend for a moment GABA does cross the blood brain barrier, what then?


----------



## axiom (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't know if GABA crosses the blood brain barrier but here is a study where GABA helped Anxiety:

http://iospress.metapress.com/content/5fhxeck4pv5q2218/

This is the conclusive abstract of the research: 


> The effect of orally administrated ?-Aminobutyric acid (GABA) on relaxation and immunity during stress has been investigated in humans. Two studies were conducted. The first evaluated the effect of GABA intake by 13 subjects on their brain waves. Electroencephalograms (EEG) were obtained after 3 tests on each volunteer as follows: intake only water, GABA, or L-theanine. After 60 minutes of administration, GABA significantly increases alpha waves and decreases beta waves compared to water or L-theanine. These findings denote that GABA not only induces relaxation but also reduces anxiety. The second study was conducted to see the role of relaxant and anxiolytic effects of GABA intake on immunity in stressed volunteers. Eight acrophobic subjects were divided into 2 groups (placebo and GABA). All subjects were crossing a suspended bridge as a stressful stimulus. Immunoglobulin A (IgA) levels in their saliva were monitored during bridge crossing. Placebo group showed marked decrease of their IgA levels, while GABA group showed significantly higher levels. In conclusion, GABA could work effectively as a natural relaxant and its effects could be seen within 1 hour of its administration to induce relaxation and diminish anxiety. Moreover, GABA administration could enhance immunity under stress conditions.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been taking GABA and do very much notice its effects. I've been taking it at night to help me sleep (I take 2 grams). Also, its supposed to be taken on an empty stomach. I've been sleeping better than I ever have, deeper, more restful sleep. When I awaken at night, I can fall right back to sleep which I have had big problems with before. 

I guess all you can do is try it and see if it helps/works for you.

I haven't heard of any interactions with antidepressants. If that were the case, one wouldn't be able to take a benzo with an AD.

Good luck.


----------



## axiom (Jul 11, 2007)

10 to 20 grams!?! thats a lot! 

I did hear some promising anecdotal stories from people who've taken GABA... as a success for no-cure neurological conditions. I just started taking klonopin yesterday and this neuro condition of mine showed much less symptoms just on .25 mg of klonopin. I wanted to take something without long-term addictive qualities so thats why I was curious about GABA. I plan to try it after I finish my current Effexor taper down.


----------



## wprksforme (Mar 23, 2015)

GABA will not pass the blood brain barrier. However, quality GABA has the GABA bound niacin. Niacin easily passes the blood brain barrier and is utilized as a mechanism to transport the GABA across the barrier.


----------



## Musiclear (Aug 7, 2016)

*You misunderstand one very important thing*



wprksforme said:


> GABA will not pass the blood brain barrier. However, quality GABA has the GABA bound niacin. Niacin easily passes the blood-brain barrier and is utilized as a mechanism to transport the GABA across the barrier.


Gaba is too large a molecule to get through a healthy blood brain barrier, but most of the people here don't have healthy blood brain barriers.

Anxiety and stress tend to open the junctions in the gut and the blood brain barrier opens in harmony.

Then gaba gets a gets into the brain.

Try not to look at things so absolutely. The fact that so many people get a response from Gaba should tell you something is off in your theory.


----------

